# How do I check hydraulic fluid level?



## kijana (May 1, 2005)

On our 2004 Thor Hurricane 30 both the slideout and the levelling jacks are powered by the hydraulic pump situated next to the leisure batteries.

The pump sits in front / on top of the fluid reservoir. There is a shallow film of hydraulic oil all around the tank / pump area.

I can't see any way of checking the oil level. The 'handbook' says to simply remove the filler cap and the level should be an inch below the top.

I always distrust instructions which start 'simply' or 'just', but anyway, I can't find the filler cap.

Assuming I can, and it needs topping up, which fluid to use? Can I mix anything with the red ATF type stuff that's in there?

Any help gratefully received.

Cheers

Bruce


----------



## 104298 (May 5, 2007)

*pump*

send a contact no or addy . i work at westcroft so am sure i can help


----------



## kijana (May 1, 2005)

Hi mbz

Thanks for your offer of help. Unfortunately I can't send you a private message until you subscribe to this forum (the system won't accept it).

I'm sure there are lots of RV owners here who would value your input if you decide to join!

Cheers

Bruce


----------



## des (Aug 13, 2005)

hi bruce

suggest dexron III automatic transmission fluid, available from halfords. that's what's in my jack system. you could phone westcroft and ask sam (she is the excellent administrator who deals with rvs) to ask pete or one of the other lads in the service bay. btw, dexron iii is the "red stuff".

good luck.

des


----------



## des (Aug 13, 2005)

ps

in the damon, the tank is a white plastic one. also made by thor, so could be the same.

des


----------



## kijana (May 1, 2005)

Thanks Des

How do you top up your tank? Or check the fluid level?

Bruce


----------



## des (Aug 13, 2005)

bruce

mine is inside the engine compartment (the one accessed at the front, not between the front seats) so i just pour it in. only had to do this because i had a problem with the jacks not coming down. eventually found out what to do - pressed all four buttons simultaneously, which reset the computer. then found the cut-out in the line to the electric hydraulic pump, and reset it. before this, had tried topping up the fluid - hence knowing what to buy.

btw, have you thought about damondunc. he prob. knows the answer better than any.

des


----------



## kijana (May 1, 2005)

Thanks, Des. I'll try to trace some lines on the hydraulic circuit. I sort of assumed the tank under the hydraulic pump would be the fill point, but I'll have a look for a header tank.

Yes, hope to talk to Dunc at Statford (unless he's going to Ipswich).

Cheers

Bruce


----------

